# Evergreen Everlite converter



## Hillguy (Jun 6, 2015)

Battery connections got reversed and now power jack and slide not working on 2010 29ft unit. Manual indicates there are reverse battery protection fuses but does not specify exact locations of those fuses. All other fuses in panel fine. All other electrical equipment works fine 

Anyone able to advise where theses fuses might be located?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

there should be fuses on the converter you should also have a fuse at the battery.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

just curious! did you get your converter fixed?


----------

